# Cordless projector?



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Do cordless projectors exist or are they expected soon?


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

There are pico projectors which run on batteries... in the sense that you could use a car battery and an inverter to run a projector, it could be cordless: how long would you expect it to last (project)?

I would try and find a projector that uses a LED lamp as that will be more energy efficient... which is important for cordless applications


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Or are you referring to the source feed being wireless? As stated typical theater projectors require lots of light output and the bulb wattage requires a wired power source (vs. a battery). There are "pico" projectors but they are really for travelling salesmen and small business presentations, Etc. The new LED technology does use less power however the real advantage is that the light is more a pure white and does not dim or change over time as a bulb unit does.

If you need wireless source feed then you may be better served by an add on product rather than one built into the projector itself. Think of the same disadvantages as buying a TV with a built-in DVD player.

I saw this unit for sale the other day and an internet search may pull up other competitors. Note it only does HDMI but others are available that do other video formats. Link HERE.

I have an LG TV with this 60 GHz wireless technology in it and it works rather well. Though there is a 30' limitation and line of sight is pretty much required.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

I was in fact thinking of a home theater projector that would connect to a HTPC cordlessly. The mains power would be supplied by a cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you would be much better off getting a good projector and buy a wireless HDMI transmitter and receiver. There are many available now and the cost would be much cheaper than finding a dedicated Projector that has it built in.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Makes sense - thanks!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I think you would be much better off getting a good projector and buy a wireless HDMI transmitter and receiver. There are many available now and the cost would be much cheaper than finding a dedicated Projector that has it built in.


And, even if you can find one at same cost, you are probably making some heavy compromises on other aspects of performance. With a wireless HDMI system you can use any projector you want.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Nak (Nov 11, 2010)

The new Epsons coming out in November have WirelessHD.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Good news - thanks!


----------

